

A slide deck that is also a text adventure game - potomak
https://potomak.github.io/gist-txt/#737a452d6f38c2b87403/

======
potomak
Author here: I've done this for yesterday's Manhattan.js to talk about "How to
make games with gist-txt[0]", an adventure game engine I built.

[0] [https://github.com/potomak/gist-txt](https://github.com/potomak/gist-txt)

